# No Muffler from rear axle back bad?



## crazydrivinjoe26 (Dec 9, 2008)

I got a 96 GXE 5 speed The exhaust broke off at the flange that bolts on the exhaust so I took it off yesterday and It broke on Friday. What do you think about it being bad for MPG or better? Is it bad for the valves you think? I would think the cat and headers give off enough back pressure but I do get back fires when I do over 4 grand shifts. I plan on fixing it this weekend when I do an oil change or not if it will help MPG I could care less about HP this car is just a commuter car for me.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

I have a question? Why are you doing 4 grand shifts!!!! You are going to destroy whatever is left of that thing in short order. These cars will last forever if you treat them for what they are---good , economical cars- not dragsters!!! Put a muffler on., you are doing more harm than good. plus it has to be pretty noisy behind you!!!


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

id say id put at least a pipe on to the rear to avoid the exhaust gasses to creep into the cabin. youll be out before you know it. or at least getting constant headaches.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

over 4 grand a shift is bad? shit, i do that regularly - on boost even!


----------



## 94jdmbrd (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't think its bad for not having a rear muffle as I have an 94 Bluebird SSS here in Australia we call them I took the rear muffler box off and ran it with out a pipe for days at 6500 rpm and it's a stock ka24 de and did hurt it at all.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

crazydrivinjoe26 said:


> I got a 96 GXE 5 speed The exhaust broke off at the flange that bolts on the exhaust so I took it off yesterday and It broke on Friday. What do you think about it being bad for MPG or better? Is it bad for the valves you think? I would think the cat and headers give off enough back pressure but I do get back fires when I do over 4 grand shifts. I plan on fixing it this weekend when I do an oil change or not if it will help MPG I could care less about HP this car is just a commuter car for me.


Just loud! There's still and resonator and cat upstream of it.......Maybe you would like a Flowmaster I'll be selling off my 98 Maxima really soon!


----------

